# Hedgie temp



## zoologist (Sep 2, 2008)

As the weather starts to get a lot cooler i'm wondering how to keep my hedgie baby warm. He's done well thus far because we keep the apartment a constant 78, but it dips lower in the night because we do not have the heat on.

What is the best way to keep my hedgehog's cage warm? what do you use?


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

Depends on what type of cage you have for your little one.

I'd keep the heat on at night until you get something just for him. One of these nights it might dip below for too long and you could end up with a rather ill (or dead) hedgie.


----------



## zoologist (Sep 2, 2008)

he's in a 'super pet' wire cage.

lights don't seem to bother him too much. he will be up and about running on his wheel when i'm lying in bed at night with the lamp on, so i'm thinking maybe a ceramic heat emitter attached to the top of his cage? i have extra lamps lying around from my turtles. what do you think?


----------



## Gnarly (Aug 29, 2008)

A ceramic heat emitter is fine, since you have a wire cage. 
Just make sure you have an extra thermostat lying round as well, so you baby doesn't get too hot.


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

With a wire-top cage, the ceramic heat emitter would be perfect 
Just make sure to plug it into a thermostat controller to keep the temp nice and even.

Hee hee... looks like Gnarly hit "submit" first


----------



## lilhoglet (Aug 28, 2008)

zoologist said:


> he's in a 'super pet' wire cage.
> 
> lights don't seem to bother him too much. he will be up and about running on his wheel when i'm lying in bed at night with the lamp on, so i'm thinking maybe a ceramic heat emitter attached to the top of his cage? i have extra lamps lying around from my turtles. what do you think?


haha i was just about to type this::
ceramic heat emitters should work fine, just make sure you use a thermostat with it. i wouldn't use a heater that also emits light, however.

and when i went to submit it I noticed Gnarly beat me to it. lol


----------



## lilhoglet (Aug 28, 2008)

... and i keep getting beat. lol


----------



## rtc (Sep 5, 2008)

I wish I could use a heat emitter but I have one of those plastic cages.. sigh..

I just bought him an oil filled heater and it heats the whole room to a cozy 75 degrees F. 

R.


----------



## zoologist (Sep 2, 2008)

where do you get a thermostat controller?


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

Usually find thermostat controllers in the reptile section of a pet supply store.

There are also ones called "rheostat" controllers -- avoid those.

You'll want to look for a thermostat with a dial (or other device) where you can set the temperature and a probe that runs from the controller into the cage itself. I chose one with three outlets on it - I keep two heat emitters plugged in. Although, I'm sure it's not too often it happens, I'm glad I have two after one of the lamps died on me... the other kept working to keep hedgie warm


----------



## lilhoglet (Aug 28, 2008)

http://www.reptilesupply.com/product.php?products_id=75

Here's a thermostat you might be interested in


----------



## zoologist (Sep 2, 2008)

thanks for the link, thats perfect


----------



## payge (Aug 30, 2008)

everybody already said everything i was going to say...
but be careful where you place it also. if you have a climber the bars do get warm.


----------

